# ARGC Girls - Part 48



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New home girls

  

good luck

pam xx


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry, I'm in the middle of packing for a long weekend to Scotland (lots of woolly jumpers and waterproof gear!) so can't write personals tonight, but just wanted to say the following:-

Good luck for Sunday Flopsy    

Good luck for Monday Carmela and Marly    

I have everything crossed for 3 BFPS -    .  Will be thinking of you and hope you get the positive results you all so deserve.

Lots of love
Kim


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Kim, you darling, thank you! Have a great weekend and enjoy the bracing weather....

I am due to test Tuesday (sorry, I got confused with dates there for a while) but I may sneak in a quick one if I start spotting.

Carmela and Marly - thinking of you both and hoping OK.  I had a bleak day yesterday but spirits better now. On my previous cycles I started spotting tonight or tomorrow. Suspect that the Gestone will keep it away longer.

Am I the only one without a sore bottom from the Gestone? Frozen peas before hand and DH is so gentle but I was expecting a hand-biting experience.  Anyway, I shouldn't question small mercies......

Love to all the wonderful ARGC girls from,


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Flopsy - stay away from the peesticks!!!!!!!  Easy for me to say I know.  But try to resist!  At least until your blood test morning.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Wow! It's been busy on the ARGC girls thread the last couple of days - don't really know where to start.

Had a c**p day on Tuesday travelling up for bloods - there was an accident on the M3, so instead of getting to the clinic for 8.30, we ended up getting there for just before 10.00am.  Had my bloods done, then went for a bite to eat and went back home.  We managed to get caught up in another traffic jam on the M25 on the way back & I didn't get back to work until 2.30pm!  I was in a foul mood I can tell you 

I managed to catch up with Emmalou.  She's up in London full time for the next couple of weeks now and hasn't got access to a computer, so I said I'd keep you all up to date on her progress.  She wasn't quite DR'd enough, so had to increase her DR drugs.  Naughty girl, wasn't drinking enough and ended up in bed feeling very unwell yesterday.  I spoke to her today and she feels much better - she's having her first stimm jab tonight - hope it went OK.

Tonga ~ sorry I didn't see you on Tuesday, both me & Emm were looking out for you.  Jo said our results should be in next Weds, so fingers crossed eh!

Flopsy, Carmela & Marly ~ Our 2ww gals!  Stay   and get any negative thoughts out of your minds.  Sending tons of  your way

Croc ~ your wedding dress looks stunning.  I want that link though - I would laugh even more if it's someone I know - I certainly wouldn't be offended  

Crystal ~ hope you're having a lovely birthday 

Jen ~ have a fab time in Miami - sounds wonderful!

Claudine ~ We were originally MF diagnosis.  I was on a monitored cycle, then I got my immune results back (which were quite high) and am now on Humira.  I need to get my levels down before I start tx, so hopefully won't be that long now.  If I'm lucky enough, I could be starting in the next few weeks, but I don't mind the wait.  Your FSH levels will soon get back to normal, I'm sure.

Van ~ you always seem to be on the go and always working - what is it you do for work?  Hope you manage to find some time to chill and relax.  Look after yourself  

Hi to Emmi, Jane, Georgia, Kim, Megan, GM, Eva, Wis, DaisyJ, Sophia, Audrey, Moni, Thewife, Tash, Victoria, DBZ, Renata, Amber & any other ARGC girls I've missed - hope you're all OK.

I'll catch up soon
Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Nikki and Kim
Thanks for the good wishes - its definitely getting harder. Everyday now I'm getting AF like cramps and although everyone says you just can't tell its really scary.

I'm busy planning lots of really nice things for the weekend to take my mind of Monday - you know meals out, retail therapy etc... I'm now too scared to do a home test as I'm worried it might be negative. I was really bad and bought 40 tests for £12 online cos I was sick of paying loads in Boots and now I can't bring myself to use them (how sad am I?)

Carmela and Flopsy I can only imagine you are at a similar sort of place to me now - I'm thinking of you both and wishing you loads of luck.

Nikki - sounds like you have a real marathon journey to the ARGC it must be pretty stressful for you.

lots of love to you all - most of all thanks for being here to listen to my ravings

Marly


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi there ladies

Sorry I've been away for so long.  There have been so many new ladies at the ARGC.  Welcome to all of you that I haven't met (so to speak...)

Hope you're all doing ok with the downregging, stimming and waiting through the 2ww.

Looks like I'm the next baby boomer to pop!!!  (35 weeks and counting)  Its all starting to become a reality now - little bubs is kicking me all the time, he/she is definitely a strong'un, thanks to the ARGC.  Am finishing work at the end of next week but looking at the list of IVF babies and dates, there is definitely a high proportion of babies who come early...so you never know...this could be sooner rather than later.  I'll add a picture of me and my huge bump when dh can show me how to work the camera properly!

All the v. best to everyone.  

Wendy HP xxx


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Wendy HP - great to hear from you.  I just can't believe you are 35 weeks pregnant.  I can remember reading your post at the very beginning when you were convinced it was going to be a BFN !  All the very best to you, dh and bubs !  x

Nikki - sorry I missed you on Tues.  I ended up getting there at about 10.20 so I must have just missed you.  Can't wait to get the results back and see what's happening !  How are you feeling now?  I feel fine.

Emmalou - good luck with the stimming and sorry I missed you too.

Van - nice to hear from you.  Hope you're not working too hard!

Marly and Flopsy - really hope you are bearing up.  Not long to go now.  Stay strong and keep  

Carmela - hope you're OK and also bearing up.  I was interested to see your post about you having to be injected with some of your dh's blood ?  How did that all come about?  I don't recall Mr T mentioning that to me at my consultation.  

Croc - hope you are OK.  I too would love that link if you get a chance.

GM - how are you feeling now?

Georgia - I really hope the prep course went well for you this week.  What's next ?

Crystal - Hi ya, nice to see you back.  

Emmi - hi lovlie.  Hope you are doing OK today. x

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned.  Hope you are all enjoying your evenings.

Love Tonga xxx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Kim - thank you for the good wishes. Hope you have a great time in Scotland.

Flopsy - glad your spirits are a bit better today. I use frozen peas but still sore the next day. Your DH must have a secret technique, well done.
Wishing you all the best.     

Nikki - sounds like you had the day from hell on Tues, you must have been exhausted.
Hope your results are good next Weds.

Marly - good idea about keeping busy this weekend, i am doing the same. Hopefully i can resist doing any peesticks.
Wishing you all the best.   

Wendy - how exciting, its ladies like you who give us all hope. Wishing you all the best

Tonga - hope your results are good on Weds.
I had the compatibility test before i went to ARGC, it is not something ARGC do. 
It all came about from Dr Beer, it is called LIT. They have banned it in America so Dr Beer cannot test for it any more. But through Dr Beer i found out about a DR in the UK who does the test and can treat you if needed. It is legal in the UK but i think that there is only one DR that does it.

Hello to everyone else

Love Carmela x


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Morning all

Wendy thanks for your im will ring you later but will love to meet you  again before bubs makes an appearance 

Kerry how can anyone forget you ,I have often wondered about you and even sent Dee an im to see how you was doing glad things are going well for you .Please keep in touch and keep us girls informed 

Amber your moving up girl not long now  .Have you left work yet? Will TX you in the week would love to hear from you.I heard from Kate (Mrs.P) last week all is well with her snowed under with work though but things are going grand for her and moby

Hi to all the other girls!!!!

Well adoption course is going well still have got to go every Weds throughout Feb but felt really like jacking it in on Weds evening when we got back.BIL rang to talk to Brian and told him SIL was pregnant and then to make matters worse my other SIL is having a csection next Thursday.But with talking with hubby and lovely TX from Fiffi and Flick my mind is focused on this adoption.
Anyway would any of you ladies like to meet up as I would gladly organise this,would a week day be better then a weekend? and where are you all based? I'm in Watford but don't mind travelling to London.I'm sure Crystal will come and Flick and Fiffi will ring them and ask

Anyway better get ready for work

Love Georgia
xxxxx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Sophia, too late to wish you luck I know - sorry, wasn't around last night to post - but hope today went well?

Marly, Carmela & Flopsy - sending lots of positive vibes for test day   .

I'm nervous about starting d/regging, especially now I've read the leaflet with the suprecur!! I'm assuming a lot of the side effects kick in on longer term use?!! 

Hi everyone else - enjoy Friday, soon be the weekend!!

Wis.


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Morning all,
Georgia - sorry to hear about SIL's, but glad you are focussed on the adoption - it will be wonderful, and such a great thing to do - think of all the happiness it's going to bring to you all. I'm up for a meet - weeknights or weekends are OK with me, and I'm in London. Would be lovely to put faces to names! 
Wis - D/R is not exactly pleasant, but it's over quite soon and you feel immediately better with the first stimm injection! Keep away from that leaflet, it's poison!! 
Marly, Carmela & Flopsy - hope you are all doing OK.      
Megan - FYI - I went round the Wappin' Elf Centa last Friday to register my pregnancy (2nd try!). Once again they were quite unhelpful   - the Dr actually asked why I couldn't go private! After justifying why I'd like NHS care rather than pay myself (mainly because of it being twins and the likelihood of needing special care costing £2k per night, which isn't covered by private insurance because of the 'method of conception'), I said I want to go to St Thomas's, and he said he'd refer me there. Lo and behold, yesterday, I got a letter re: a scan appoint at the ROYAL LONDON . So I went back this morning and said please change this, I don't want to go there (I have a freaky phobia about that hospital  - could be something to do with going there as a teenager (wearing 'kylie-style' shorts  and getting chased down an underground corridor by a man with a dead body trolley). I'm going to decline the appt., as if we end up not moving, I'll then be stuck with it there. I'd recommend trying to sort all this out ASAP if you can. I said if St Thomas's won't take me, then I'll go to Chelsea and Westminster. Failing that, any hospital in Edinburgh will do fine!!!!
Wendy - Good luck! How exciting, not long now.  
Hi to everyone - have a great weekend  
Love
Jane
XX


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Hi Jane , you crack me up.  Wappin 'elf cenna indeed!  Thats exactly what they sound like!  I went there last monday.  Told them over the phone that I was pg. and they said I'd have to come in and register with the nurse before i could see a doc.  I asked if I could do them both together and oh no thats too hard.  So have an appt with the doc next monday.  

Carmela , Flopsy & Marly.  I wanted to let you know I'll be thinking of you.  I will be off line for a bit as we are moving tomorrow and therefore will have to get our broadband reconnected at the new place.  So I wish you the very best of luck for testing.  I havent forgotten what torture it is during the 2ww, and I hope you all come out the other side with great news.  xx


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me butting in but as you're all ARGC girls and I'm soon to become a patient there too, I thought I'd ask for your advice.

I've recently had immunology blood testing done by Care in Notts which costed 1000 pounds (sorry - my keyboard won't let me type in the pound sign), and recently I've gone to Dr Beer for a second opinion, and he's recommended further immunology testing.  When I've priced this up at the ARGC this is going to cost another 1000 pound approx. too.  

Has anybody else had to pay this much for all the immunology blood tests     I'm feeling quite overwhelmed at how much these are costing as I wasn't expecting to have that many more done after the one's carried out at Care  

Can anybody help?

Thanks,

Hazel


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

yet another day of the 2ww gone and i haven't self combusted with stress which is good.

Wisbabe - ignore all leaflets everyone is different I started DRing in jamaica on holiday and felt fine - not a side effect in sight.

Haze £2000 sounds like a lot for immunology - I had a bank of immunology tests at ARGC which cost £780. Why don't you phone and ask a bit more about the actual tests they want to do so then you can look them all up and find out more. The whole immunology thisn is quite new and is changing all the time.

Georgia I really feel for you - its always the same - when we started fertility treatment everyone around me seemed to get pregnant at once. Good luck with the adoption side of things. One question though (as we have thought about it too) is there an age over which they won't let you adopt?

Jane - sounds like a nightmare - I've worked at The royal London lately and I can say that it has really improved and that you may actually quite like it if you give it a chance. Its one of those progressive hospitals which has had a major overhall in the last 10 years and they now take a lot of pride in themselves. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Carmela and Flopsy I hope you are staying postitve and reasonably sane just a couple of days to go.

love


Marly


----------



## van (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi

Marly  - re adoption.  They don't like to give an age over which you can adopt, but the older you are the older the child is if you adopt domestically.  The books I have (we're going for adoption too) say that social services don't like there to be more than a 45 year age gap between you and the child (direct from the BAAF book!) and it goes on to say that "the average age for adopters in the UK is currently 38".  
One of the reasons we're going for an overseas adoption is because our ages mean that we are very unlikely to be matched with an infant or toddler in the UK.  


Nikki, Tonga ...you're both right - I need to ease off work a bit!  Trouble is that I'm self employed and work from home as well as in the office...and have been taking on as much as possible to try and make up the cost of tx!  As we're going for international adoption we'll have to pay for a home study - it's never ending!

We still haven't decided whether to go for a follow-up.    I kind of feel that we're beginning to draw a line under the tx  so it doesn't seem worthwhile.  What do you all think?

Carmela, Flopsy and Marly - I hope you're hanging in there.       for you all!

Love Van
XX


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Van - Do you think that if you don;t have the follow-up, you might ask yourself questions in a couple of years? If not, don;t bother with it, as it sounds as if you have your focus on the adoption process now - Wishing you LOADS of luck. Which country are you hoping to adopt from?
Marly -thanks - maybe I should calm down a bit over the Royal London, I just hate driving past that place and seeing all the horrid dirty people outside, it makes me think it's like that inside! Not the sort of place I want to bring my precious babies into the world in!
Glad to hear you 2WW girls are still sane - like Megan, I haven't forgotten it either (don't think I ever will!), hope the weekend goes quickly for you all
Jane
XX


----------



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Carmela, Flopsy and Marly - hope you're not feeling too nuts waiting.  Not long now....   

Ruth- thank you for thinking of me for my hyst. It went fine - everything looks normal, so it's the green light in about a week and a half. And don't read side- effect leaflets! They'll scare the bejeezus out of you.   The only side effect I had through nearly 3 months of sniffing (didn't work for me) were hot flushes and feeling knackered.  I'm sure you'll be fine.


Van- I agree with Jane.  If you relly feel you've put the cycle to rest, then don't go. But make sure you won't wonder later.  Good luck with the adoption.x

Georgia- SIL's pregnancies are the worst, I think.  I have one who's a bloomin nightmare of a woman and she's popped out 2 in the time we've been trying.  She has no sensitivity and thinks she's God's gift.  It's great that your hubby understands.
I'd love to go to a meet up. Thanks for offering to arrange it.  My vote is for a weekday eve somewhere central.  I live in Wimbledon. Shame it's too cold for a picnic.

Hi Jane- hope the appointment gets sorted.  I can understand why you'd want to feel right about where you go with that precios cargo.

Tonga- good luck for your results.  Glad you're feeling well on the Humira.

Looks light I'll start stimming on short protocol around 16 feb. Any cycle buddies out there? 

Lots of love to all the girls,
Soph xx


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello All ARGC ladies

I haven't posted for a week, since being back from holiday my work became a bit of hell.  
I have a new boss who is planning a complete re-structure of the department. What this really means: more work for me. He sort of knows that I'll be going through tx however, he seems not too care. What can you expect from a single man with no family etc (he is in his 40)?
I had a very good relationships with my old boss, he knew about my tx and gave me space to deal with this. We were not lucky with the good results of our former attempts, he left and I'm now facing lots of pressure from the other guy to deliver on time. Unfortunately, I'm at the start of a very exciting project, which will be at the peak during my tx. Any other time, I would be very excited, but not now. He doesn't understand my priorities and this is causing a lot of stress. I know I should be concentrating on relaxation before the tx, but somehow I can't. Not sure what to do...
Anyway, enough moaning.

Marly, Carmela & Flopsy - not long to go! I hope you're OK - wishing you lots of luck  

Wis - don't be nervous about downreg symptoms, it really depends on the person. During 3 weeks of that I only had 2-3 headaches. Acupuncture helped a lot.

Croc - your wedding dress is fab, I'm sure you'll look fantastic!

Georgia - good luck with adoption course, sorry to hear about all these pregnancies around you, it always hurts really bad. However, please remember that you'll get your baby - one way or another and you are doing everything possible to get there  
I'm also up for a meeting. Weekdays are better for me than weekends. London is a good venue for me Great idea!

Van - it's hard to advise on this decision. I would probably go for a follow-up to get some answers (but that's me). Once you have decided on the adoption, it may be easier to stick to your decision and the follow-up may distract you. I wish you all the best with the adoption process.  

Jane/Megan - good luck with your NHS hospital appointments, I really hope you'll end up where you want and they would provide a very good care for you. 

Hazel - I think you should investigate with ARGC on the immunology test. It's best to call them to find out. I don't think you should be paying again for the same thing.

Wendy -congrats on your 35 weeks, I hope you're feeling great and not too heavy, it's not long to go - put your feet up girl!  

Hello to everyone else I've missed and have a great weekend 

Lots of love
Shade
xx


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your positive thoughts, not too long to go but it is getting harder every minute!

                         

Flopsy + Marly - how are you both doing? I hope all is well and you are both still trying to keep sane.

Georgia - sorry to hear about the SIL's.
I had just had my 5th miscarriage (at the age of 39) and had to put up with certain family members having an open conversation in front of me.
They were telling their 17 year old daughters (who they had without problems at very young ages), that they have to hurry up and get married so they can start having their own families.
They said that women over the age of 35 should not have children because it leaves too much of an age gap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hows that for compassion
Anyway the meet up sounds good.

Wis - the DR side effects are really not that bad and it is over so quickly. Try not to be nervous

Jane - i completely sympathise with you about choosing a hospital you are going to feel comfortable in. The hospital in my area was on the top of the "SHAME" list for being the most unhygienic in the UK. I really hope you can sort out something you are happy with.

Megan - good luck with the house move

Hazel - as the others have said i think you need to find out exactly what tests you have to re do

Van - i think you need to follow your heart. If you are trully over with TX and have no need for the follow up then that is what you should do. As the others have said as long as you are sure you will not look back and regret it. Wishing you all the best.

Soph - glad your Hysteroscopy went well. You will soon be on your way,wiishing you lots of luck.

Shade - sorry you have to put up with such an unsympathetic boss.
Hope he does'nt make things too hard for you.

Hello to all the other ladies hope you are all well.
Love Carmela x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone

I am spose to be doing the ironing but ..... 

Mind you I was also spose to be on a liver detox and just blew it with a cup of tea and a low fat lemon cup cake,     there really is now hope for me  

Sorry Marly, Camella and Flopsy I cant remember what day you are all testing   I know its sometime this week but there are a lot of people I am keeping an eye on   and its hard to remember the actual days so just wanted to say so I don't miss anyone due to test by Monday 

Jane I think you're right about the Royal London its a complete dump and I wouldn't even want to visit someone in there let alone be a patient, so keep fighting away 

Georgia it must be really tough finding out about your SIL, its really funny (well not   sort of funny but you know what I mean), I am over the moon when I find out people on here have got a BFP, infact it will make me really happy if Flopsy, carmella marly and the others I IM like Olwen get a BFP, but when I found out about the girl in work I was really hurt and angry and I couldn't even look at her. Good luck with the adoption.
I will follow your progress very closely and Van's cos even though I still have a couple of tx's to do, I think we will end up taking that route.  my DP is very keen on adopting overseas,  (he's sisters friend has a little girl from China and a little boy from Cambodia) I just don't know what to think until I know for definite we are not going to have our own.
I can understand the 45 year rule in a way, but I think it must be harder (if you haven't had any children of your own) to suddenly have a young child around who has already developed its personality, likes and dislikes and who you have missed part of its growing up, rather than a baby that you can see developing and building its personality if you know what I mean 

Tonga and Treacle   with your Humira results and I hope you enjoyed the link I sent you

I have now got all my notes from my previous clinic and completed the ARGC form today    so once I have photocopied everything I will be sending it off on Monday. I went to see a really good acupunturist in Harley st on Thursday night that a few people on FF are going too, I was really impressed, he really seemed to understand the female cycle and I spoke to the person who recommeded me to him on Friday, she has been going to him for about six weeks and is going through tx, she is going for EC on Monday and had a scan on Friday and it looks like she has more follicles than she ever had in her last two tx so hopefully he can do the same for me

Anyway spose I better get on with the ironing, sorry if I have missed anyone but hope you are all enjoying your weekend, heres for a very    week with lots of  

Croc


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thank you for the continuing first class support. When I am feeling down and frightened it really helps to login here and see all the messages of support.

This is the first 2ww where I have got past day 8 without bleeding. I still think that this is due to the Gestone but hope that I am just being cautious and this will be the cycle for us!

I am wobbling badly at last once per day and feel tearful. My DH and I both agree that it is easier for the 2ww to go by without the spotting/bleeding from before.

Carmela and Marly - sending lots of positive vibes to my cell-mates.  Hope your weekend goes well and there is good news in the week for us all!

Shade - sorry to hear about your boss. Some people have no life and throw themselves into work. Hope that you can keep your balance.

Soph - great to hear that you will be stimming soon.

Hazel - sorry to hear about the extra test costs. I was hoping that they were the same for you. I'll find my list of tests and charges and send you an IM when I do.

Megan - you have been a tower of strength for me and I appreciate it so much. Hope your housemove go smoothly.

Wis- downregging knocked the stuffing out of me but I think I am in a minority on that. I did have headaches, severe fatigue and breathlesness. The good news is that it disappeared when I started stimms.

Georgia - sorry to hear about the SIL's. I would love to meet up with the girls. Week day or evening best for me. Thank you!

I've got to go off and have a shot now so sending love to Van, Jane, Tonga, Plink, Croc, Nikki, Kim, Emmalou, Emmi and all the ARGC girls.

With love from,


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Girls, Been at Mum's this weekend so fighting off little sister on the computer is hard work! 
Just a quickie to wish Marly and Carmela the best of luck for today and Flopsy, sounds good babe, hang on in there and good luck for Tuesday sweetie.


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quick post to say good luck to Marly and Carmela for tomorrow.  Flopsy I think you're also testing on Tues so I really do wish you the best of luck.  Can't wait to hear of the hatrick of BFPs!

Love to all.
Tonga xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

*GOOD LUCK CARMELA AND MARLY FOR TOMORROW*

Here's hoping for lots of  this week!!!!!

Love to all 
Georgia
xxx


----------



## Tash (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I havent posted for ages. Ive been back at work and have been sooooo tired that every night as soon as I get in I collapse on the settee whilst DH prepares dinner then its off to bed at 8.30/9pm!

Quite a few newbies here - welcome and I wish you all the luck in the world and hope all your dreams come true!

Emmi - Im glad the nuchal went well, phew! What a rollercoaster youve had I think you have been fantastic coping so well. I have mine on tues. 

Carmela and Marly Good Luck for Monday. Marly I cant believe the number of HPT's that you have! Thats a good price. Where did you buy them from? I have a friend who is spending a fortune on home ovulation tests, are they available from the same website?

Flopsy Good Luck for Tuesday. I can tell you the Gestone didnt keep spotting away for me. I got a positive and spotted from day of ET right up to about week 6. So hopefully this is a positive sign for you.

To everyone else - keep going, try and keep positive. I feel guilty saying this but both DH and I now feel so completly fulfilled and happy with our lives. Over the past 3 years at times I have felt so low and in such a dark place I wondered if Id ever feel happy again. I wish everyone faith, strength and courage. ARGC is the best place to be and MR T will make things happen.

LOL

Tash
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Tash, lovely to hear from you angel.x  Glad you are doing well and dh is still cooking!    Know what you mean about feeling tired, I went to sleep last night at 8pm and I am babysitting my little sister (well, not so little now)who woke me at midnight to say she was off to bed!
Good LUck for Tuesday my love, you'll find it fascinating.
I am so very happy for you and dh and great to hear from you.  Happy days ahead.xxxx


----------



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Hello

Thanks so much to Jane, Croc, Van, Amber, Kerry and Carmela for replying to my question.  I had decided on ARGC, but my consultant really knocked my confidence about the decision. Now you ladies have restored it again.  thanks.

Very best of luck to everyone, especially Marly, Carmela and Flopsy for next week.  Fingers crossed for you all.

Emxx


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, 
My name is Joanna and I'm new to this board so it might take me a while to get to know everyone and your histories...sorry.
My history is I'm 26 and dh is 27.  We've been ttc for 2 years and had been told that I had unexplained infertility.  We have been having treatment in Liverpool as thats where we were until last autumn when we moved back down to Surrey.  I had a lap and dye which was normal and then 6 months on clomid followed by IUI and then IVF which became ICSI in Sept 04.  I then went to the ARGC in Nov 04 having had it recommended to me by Zita West.  Up until now I'd had an FSH level of 9.4 but when it was tested 4 weeks ago I was shocked and upset that it had risen to 11.4 .  I was mostly upset as we were all geared up to doing another course of ICSI now.  I've also had the immunology results back and was told that if I do ICSI again I'll ahve to have treatment for the NK cells.  I'm booked in to have a hysteroscopy on the 14th Feb(Happy Valentines Day!) and started my period yesterday so am going to get my FSH tested again tomorrow so fingers crossed it'll be a bit lower. I'd be really interested to know if anyone else is waiting for their FSH to lower and also what your FSH levels are in general.
Anyway I think thats about everything.
I look forward to getting to know you all and will be keeping my fingers crossed for everyone that all your dreams come true soon.
Love Joanna x


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Also I was just wondering what humira is as I've seen that a few of you girls are on it and have never heard of it before.   x


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi girls

I haven't posted for a while but when I read all your kind thoughts and stories of similar feelings, even though it made me tearful, I felt so lucky to be around such kind, thoughtful people who have made me feel stronger and more determined to go on in a positive way as yes there is no reason why it can't be me. Thanks so much for making me feel better.

Croc - thanks for your suggestions. Yes doing lots of nice things is a way to take my mind off it but we are saving for next tx and as IVIG is invloved it will be more costly so I am being positive saving. I have half term week after next so a week with dh will be lovely and a real tonic. Hope you are ok. wedding dress sounds lovely, you will look stunning - not long now.

Tonga - I am feeling a bit better thank you. We have decided to try again April / May and having decided I am trying to look forward with a positive  outlook. My close friend is having her 1st consultation next Saturday so we might be in this together so that will be a nice thought. When do you get your blood test back? Does it go off to Chicargo again? Good luck, let us know.

Nikki - thanks for your lovely words and hugs. I keep telling myself that there is no point looking back all the time and look to the future. When do you get your blood test back? Hope all is well with you. Hope the housey bits are going well.

Flopsy, Carmela and Marly - glad you are holding in there and not going mad. Lots and lots and lots and lots of luck and love to you all - 3 BFPs coming up.

Georgia - I am glad the adoption is going ok - keep focused my sweet. I know it is hard. A woman at work who announced pg after X- mas hols had a scan on Friday and was talking about finding out it was a girl - I found it soooo hard to appear pleased and interested. 
I would love to meet up. Any time is ok for me.

Hazel - I have just paid £780 for immunology tests. Hope you get this sorted.

Van - good to hear from you. Hope the adoption process goes well.I am sure you will be happy with your decision about the follow - up.

Wis - I had absolutely no symptons when down - regg. Me and dh used to read the side effects lists on all medication I took during ICSI and laugh at what I could end up with - kept me sane!!

Joanna - good luck for hysteroscopy - I am going to have mine next month.

To any one who I have not mentioned personally hope you are doing well and keeping strong and positive.

Love to all
GM xxx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ARGC girls

Firstly thankyou all so much for your good luck messages it makes me want to cry how brilliant you all are.

Carmela all the luck in the world tomorrow lets hope we next meet when we're having more IVIG to maintain our BFPs!!!!

Flopsy I'll be thinking of you on Tuesday - hang in there it must be a good sign that you haven't had AF or spotting.

Tash and any of you who, like me, are sick of spending a fortune on HPT and ovulation kits (not that you need it Tash but your friend might). The website medisave.co.uk sells both normal and high sensitivity HPT and ovulation test kits at between 25p and 50p each (you need to buy a bit in bulk though I think you can get as few as 10 at a time). 

Tash hope you're feeling well with the growing bubs on board I was on my 1st 2ww when you got your BFP its great to hear you're doing well. Good luck for the scan.

Joanna welcome and good luck at the ARGC look forward to hearing when you start treatment. The FSH is a pain but they'll wait til it goes down before starting.


love


Marly


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi all,

Just thought I'd drop a quick note to say good luck to Marly, Flopsy and Carmela next week - I am sending you loads of BFP vibes  . Hope everyone else is doing fine.

I am waiting for my immunology tests back and hopefully we will start our first cycle at end of March/April.

Take Care
Audrey


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Joanna,

Just to let you know I'm a newbie here too and am waiting for my FSH levels to come down too.  My last reading was 7.9 back in April 2003, have had no problems with stimms and egg production in my 3 cycles last year... but my last 2 readings in Dec and Jan were 11.1 and 12.1.

I only found out last Wed what the implications were for tx at ARGC.  Like you I'd been hoping to start tx this month but now have to see what happens.  Am very anxious but have to hope that it's just my body reacting to my 3 cycles last year...

Have got hysteroscopy on the 12th (they offered me Valentines Day but fortunately managed to get out of that one!)


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow Carmela and Marly.....

and Flopsy for Tuesday........
I so hope you all get the results you so deserve. xxxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick post to say a huge GOOD LUCK! to Carmela & Marly for tomorrow.

Flopsy ~ hope you're staying sane and are keeping those   thoughts for Tuesday.

Sending you all tons of 

Lots of Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Marly and Carmela,

Good luck for tomorrow!!

Thinking of you both and sending all my best positive vibes for the right test result. You deserve it!

With lots of love from,


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Carmela & Marly - GOOD LUCK   for tomorrow - Sending all the positive vibes I can muster up...
Love & Best Wishes to you both
Jane
XXXX


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Marly - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, hope your dreams and prayers are answered.

  

Flopsy - i may not post tomorrow, so i am going to send you all my best wishes for Tuesday. I hope with all my heart that this is the one for you.

  

Just wanted to say a *VERY BIG THANK YOU TO EVERYONE* for all your good wishes, i was in tears reading them.
DH + I are both so scared we can hardly breath.
Your support over the weeks has been priceless, you are all so kind.

Croc - good to see you are getting things sorted out, you will soon be on your way

Tash - your post made me cry. you should never feel guilty for feeling fullfilled + happy, you deserve every second of it.
Good luck for your scan on Tues.

Emmi - you rest as much as you need because before you know it you will be up all night feeding and changing nappies!!

Emma - glad you are feeling more confident about ARGC

Joanna + Claudine - welcome, wishing you all the best

GM - glad you are feeling better.

Audrey - hope your immune test results are good news

Nikki + Tonga - our Humira girls, hope you are both well and get good news with your results

Jane - thank you for your support and for sticking around i have gained a lot of strength from you

Hello to everyone else i didn't mention by name, hope you are all well

Love Carmela x


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Carmela and Flopsy, so sorry, just realised I typed Good Luck for today, I meant tomorrow - not long to go now.  Well done for staying sane!  Looking forward to those bfp's girls.


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Welcome Joanna and Claudine, fingers crossed your fsh's are down this month and you'll be on your way.  
Nikki and Tonga, Nearly there now my lovlies, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you both.x
Audrey, hope your results come back AOK too.x
GM, nice to hear from you my love, keep thinking those nice thoughts. 
Van, how you doing?
Flopsy, Are you ok, staying away from the   pee sticks   hee hee.  Well done, your nearly there and I am sending you all the love in the world for this bfp too. 
Off to bed girls, how can a twelve year old have so much energy? 
Love and happy thoughts to you all.xxxx


----------



## thewife (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I haven’t posted for a long time but I do keep up with all the stories as best as I can. So much going on and lots of new ARGC girls too.  This will be a long post- get ready......

Flopsy, Marly & Carmela- best of luck. Maybe you won’t get to read this before your blood tests but I’m sending baby dust your way and will be logging on continuously to hear back from you. You’ve made it this far, keep those BFP thoughts flowing.

     

Here’s a quick “me” update; I finally did my follow up after putting it off for a long time. Dr Gorgy recommends a hysto to check the length and shape of my uterus, and also further immunology testing. As I have confirmed very active NK cells (not high count, just active) and I tried IVG last time, it could show a need for more rounds of IVG and /or humira. It was exactly the news I didn’t want to hear. Currently I am in denial and doing nothing about it. Not even tried to book the tests. If I ever get the courage to continue, you will all be the first to know. 

Nikki & Tonga- Great to hear your Humira treatment is going OK, not too many side effects. I am reading every post you make and taking notes too. It makes it less scary for me knowing you are out there and doing fine. 

Croc- your wedding dress is gorgeous. We also got married just a few months ago. Best day of my life without comparison. If I can pass a few words of advice; many people will try to have their say between now and the big day- don’t let it stress you out. It will be your day and it will be perfect. Just perfect!

Jane, Emmi, Megan, Wendy & Tash- You give us so much hope and joy reading your stories. Thank you. One day we will succeed. I have to keep believing that.

Georgia- Please keep us informed of your progress. DH talks a lot about adoption. We have not decided how many tx tries we will have before we go that route, but DH likes to mention it often to get me used to the idea.  

Emmalou- good luck with the stimming. 

Wisababe- The DR not so bad really, but I did get very exhausted and needed to rest often. Take it easy.

Shade- you poor thing. Take it easy and I hope your boss lightens up a bit too. I hope he turns out not to be completely insensitive to your needs.

A special hello to Van and GM, my last cycle buddies. 
    
I feel like I am still “cycling” with you, in mental confusion if not in tx. 
Van- I postponed my follow up for a long time because I didn’t want to hear what ever it was they would say. And because I feared they would convince me to do another tx quickly and I still don’t feel ready. If you don’t feel right about a follow up then don’t do it. We told Dr Gorgy that maybe by May/ June we will be ready to try again and he did say it was a long way to wait but did not pressure me to try earlier. If you do choose to go just say up front that you have commenced the adoption process and do not intend to have further tx. There is no guarantee you will find out anything useful about the last tx. But maybe
GM- We’ll see how it goes, we may be cycle buddies again in a few months. 

Hello to Emma, Soph, Hazel, Audrey, Amber, Kerry, Joanna and any one else I’ve missed.

Ladies, you are all a tower of strength. What would we do without FF.

Big hugs.
thewife


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Good Luck Marly, Carmela and Flopsy.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck Flopsy, Carmela & Marly.


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Flopsy, Carmela and Marly - Loads of luck girls.....hoping to hear of nothing but bfp's from you all!      

Wendy - Really pleased to see your post, but can't believe you are next to pop, seems like only yesterday we were cycling together! can't wait to hear your news soon. xxx

Welcome Joanna - There are quite a few of us waiting for fsh levels to come down, including me....it is a bit of a pain, because you can't plan anything and every month has to be kept open until you know what is happening. But you will be cycling in your best month and have the best chance. Good luck with your next test!

One week to my hols.....can't wait!

Love to all
Crystal
xxx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Carmela & Marly - I'm feeling sooo nervous for you both - it's brought back the memories of sitting in 'Eat & 2 Veg' on Marylebone High St., awaiting THAT call - hope your call is as good as mine was xxx    
thewife - great to hear from you again. Don't do another tx until you are totally ready, it makes a huge difference. I had the hysto and they found out my womb is apparently longer than textbook average, which I was told was very important, due to where they replace the embies. Sending you loads of love  
Flopsy - hope you are feeling OK, and getting ready for an exciting and happy day tomorrow xxx   
Hi to Wis, Country Girl, Treacle, Emmi, Georgia, Kim, Croc, Tash, GM, Wendy, Nic, Kerry, Lara, JenF, karen, teresa, Victoria, Megan, Tonga, Soph, moni, Crystal and all the others I've left out...  
Jane
XX


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Flopsy, Carmela and Marly - I am wishing you all BFP's today!!! 
Although I am taking time out to 'assess' my situation - I still look at the ARGC thread - as I reckon I will be going there soon - and it's a hive of activity. 

Sending you all positive vibes for 2005 ...!!!        

Eva


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hopefully this gets posted: I wrote a long message last night only to get booted off.    Well, I'll just have to type quickly, excuse the spelling mistakes!

Carmela, Marly and Flopsy - masses of luck and thinking of you!  Sending lots of babydust and positive vibes      

Joanna - welcome and hope your FSH level comes down.  My FSH level was at its highest (9 I think) about 3 years ago when I was going through a particularly stressful time.  Since then it's been between 4 and 8, so I don't know if stress is a factor.  Difficult to say I suppose as tx is stressful in itself.  Secondly I've heard Agnus Castus helps, you get it from Boots or Holland and Barrett (my preferred choice).  Not sure how factual this information is, you may have to search the net.  Hope this helps. x

Wis - I had no side effects with D/R, apart from a really bad ear infection, not sure if linked!

Thewife - good to hear from you again.  I'm going to be at least 6 months between treatments.  You need to be ready mentally as well as physically before a next tx, so don't start until you're ready.

GM - so glad you're feeling better.  Best of luck with April / May.

Well, better go before I get booted off.  Sorry if I didn't say hi personally.

Love Moni x


----------



## van (Sep 18, 2004)

Carmela and Marly
Good luck for today.  I so hope to see good news from you when I get back later!!!

Flopsy - all the best for tomorrow!  I want good news from you too!!!!!!

    

Love VanXX


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say good luck to Flopsy and Carmella 

Marly…saw your post on another board, I hope today brings you a BFP

Claudine – my 1st FSH in Nov 03 was 11.9 then it went to 8.3 and last time was 6.4
I too am worried about it rising again as am about to send off my forms to the ARGC and I know the like it to be under 10.  I have seen lots of posts about agnus castus reducing FSH it also appears to be good at regulating cycles, but I don’t have that problem and so have decided against taking it at the moment.

I have just started seeing an acupuncturist in Harley St (a guy who comes highly recommended from a number of people on this site)  and he is concentrating on trying to improve egg quality and keep my FSH low, whether he does or not you will have to watch this space !!

But I do think its true what someone said on here that stress can have all sorts of effects on the body so try to do things to ensure your stress levels are kept down, like yoga…( I have also got a video tape indoors called Yoga for fertility that I got off amazon which is very good for concentrating on the bits we want to keep healthy).
Good Luck

The wife – thanks for the advice, I didn’t think we would have anyone interferring, as we are having a small wedding, but I spose I was being a little niave, even though people are not being direct about it, they are sort of putting in little jibes and requests and opinions but so far we have managed to keep a lid on it…I think its cos we are taking them (all twenty-four) away for two days to the New Forest and paying for everything.  As its so far from where we live and we know exactly what we want, its probably made it easier.
I know what you mean regarding the follow-up I cancelled mine three times before we finally went last month and as you will see if you look back on posts I found it very upsetting and even now it has left me not very confident regarding our chances next time, if you feel up to it we may even be cycle buddies in the summer.

Just phoned the ARGC and the good news is we will not have to have repeat HIV,HEP, Rubella or full blood count tests done again as ours are less than a year old.  Have an appointment with my GP next Monday to see, on the off chance, whether I will be able to get my hormone tests done on NHS, not holding out much hope, but if you don’t ask you don’t get……ARGC forms and notes go in the post today so I am on my way to my next tx hopefully May/June…bit scary in a way….

Treacle, got your IM, glad you found it funny…also glad it was no-one you knew

GM – I really envy you a week with your DH (well not that I want to spend time with your DH – I mean I don’t even know him..) no I meant to have that time together…At the moment I am working Mon-Fri and my DP is working Sat-Sun (getting money for the wedding, tx ) so we are hardly seeing each other…he didn’t open his market stall up yesterday so we had a lie-in together.  I know going through tx is so hard, but I have a few friends and a Sister who would dearly love kids but haven’t even found their Mr Right’s yet so in a way we are very lucky to have such strong loving relationships

Anyway better go and do some work

Croc


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Girls

Firstly, Carmela & Marly







Thinking of you both today 

Flopsy ~ Good Luck for tomorrow - not long to go now hun 

Croc ~ I definitely need to try something to keep 'stress free'.  I might have a go at yoga or some kind of meditation technique. Glad the acupuncture is going well.

Thewife ~ I know what you mean about being nervous about the immune treatment (plus the cost doesn't help!). You start tx when you're ready - only you'll know when 

Emmi ~ are you still babysitting? Have your folks gone away or have I missed one of your posts?

GM ~ glad you seem to be looking ahead now - you're going in the right direction now hun! Hopefully will get the immune tests in for Weds. I'm pencilled in for a hysteroscopy on Saturday, so let's hope I don't have to cancel it again!

Joanna & Claudine ~ welcome to the ARGC girls!

Tash ~ You've got no reason to feel guilty! I am so happy for you and DH that you can concentrate on having the family you've wanted for so long - you deserve to be happy. Wishing you tons of luck with your Nuchal tomorrow.

Hi to Tonga, Audrey, Jane, Victoria, Wis, Georgia, Sophia, Moni, Crystal, Flick, Emma & any other ARGC girls I haven't mentioned earlier.

Well AF arrived late Saturday night, so I know I'm on target if my results come in OK on Weds. Had a panic on my way into work this morning, thought oh s**t, it's day 2 today, do I need a hormone profile if I might start tx this month?? Phoned ARGC when they opened and was told I do - double panic - it's 9.30am and I'm in Poole - can't get to London in time! I phoned the local hospital and asked if I could have an appt for a blood test - they pencilled me in (they were so helpful for a change!). Then I phoned my GP and asked the receptionist if I could have a blood form done (not even asking if it was OK!). Luckily she said it was fine and I've got my form and I'm just waiting to go for my test in half an hour. I've now got to plead with them to get my results by tomorrow - goodness knows why I need them tomorrow as I don't know if I can start anyway until Weds - I'm sure it'll be OK if they're later than that. The important thing is that I'm getting them done. If anyone else needs to know, you have to get your levels for LH, FSH, prolactin and oestradil checked on a day 1 or 2 hormone profile.

I'll be back later to see if there's any news - catch up again later.

Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Nikki
I live in north London (but I have family who live in Poole!) and I can't imagine what a total logistical nightmare it must be for you!!!
Still, Poole is a lovely place to live!! 
Eva


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nikki - Good luck with your blood test! If you are on the short protocol, they tend to start you almost straight away if your bloods are OK. Usually its a scan the next day and pick up drugs. So that would make it Wednesday anyway. All the best!

Crystal
xx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello

Got a BFP!!!!!! I can't believe it after the negative peesticks.

Now the scary stuff starts.

Thankyou all so much for your support it has made so much difference to me over the last couple of weeks.

Good luck tomorrow Flopsy I'll be thinking of you

love Marly


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

OMG Marly!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS   to you and DH - what absolutely wonderful news!!
Lots of love and best wishes for a healthy pregnancy
 
Jane
XX


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Congratulations Marly, such good news !!!!!!

  

Take Care 
Audrey


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Marly, I've been checking this board all day (haven't we all?!!) and am so pleased to see your post. 

    many congratulations   

Positive thoughts and tightly crossed everything for BFPs for Flopsy and Carmela also.


----------



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Marly, what wonderful news! Congratulations to you and DH!
     

Here's to a nice long run of BFP's.

Love,
Soph xx


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

What a fab start to 2005 at the ARGC - the 1st    Fantastic news Marly, I'm so happy for you and dh.

Take care.

Tonga xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

LOVELY NEWS - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations, thats fantastic news.

Emxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Marly
Fab news!  Bet you're on  Congrats on your BFP!

Lots of Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi ladies will catch up with your posts later just a short post for now

       

                   

These are tears of joy because i just can't stop.
My levels for the first time are very good 819!!
I feel trully blessed.

Marly - *CONGRATULATIONS*
I am sooo happy for you

Flopsy - wishing you so much luck for tomorrow.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations Carmela!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Carmela, YAY!!!!

Congratulations to you and DH!


Love,
Soph xx


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

OMG - Carmela and dh - that is fantastic - so so happy for you.

We're on a roll.  Just need you now Flopsy !

So so chuffed.  That sounds like twins to me !

Love Tonga xxx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow carmela !!

  

I am so pleased for you!!!

Great news, congratulations !

Now its flopsy's turn ....

Good start to the year

Take care
Audrey


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Carmela



That's just bloomin marvelous!  I am so, so happy for you and DH.

Lots of love
Nikki
x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Marly and Carmela - what absolutely fantastic news!      Wow what levels Carmela, I'd say twins at least!

Flopsy - good luck again for tomorrow.    Here's to an ARGC hat trick!

Love Moni 
xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

GREAT NEWS ALL ROUND - ONE MORE BFP TO GO!


----------



## londongirl (Apr 16, 2004)

How nice to see such great news today.  Well done Carmela and Marly!!!!!  

Flopsy - thinking of you tomorrow.  Lets hope all these positive vibes rub off on you. xxxx


----------



## thewife (Dec 3, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS MARLY AND CARMELA*

        

I am sooooo happy for you both , and DH's too. What a fabulous start to the year.

Makes me want to join in and start treatment again. This is exactly the news we all need.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU FLOPSY. We'll all be cheering for you too.

LOL thewife


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
Congratulations Marly and Carmela      
Its so nice to join a site and have such positive results so quickly, its so encouraging. You both must be so happy.
 Good luck for tomorrow Flopsy I'll be keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.

I've got some good news too.  I had my day 2 blood test today and my FSH had gone down from 11.4 to 9.0 so I'm so excited as Mr.T has said I can go on the flare protocol as soon as I've gad my hysteroscopy which is next Monday.  So fingers crossed my FSH will stay down next month.  I'm going to India for the 2nd half of this cycle so I should be nice and relaxed.  9 is the lowest its ever been and its no coincidence that I've moved back to Surrey where I'm origionally from and moved into my new house at the beginning of Jan and am really happy to be back near my family who I'm really close to, so I'd definately say stress is a factor. I also have been having acupuncture with Zita West for the last couple of months so that should have helped too.
Love Joanna x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Dearest Marly and Carmela,

What a fabulous day! What a fabulous result!

 

I am over the moon to hear this wonderful news.

Looking forward to making it three in a row tomorrow.

With lots of love from,


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi girls,

Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and following everyone's progress... I just had to say...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
... to Marly and Carmela!!!! You really deserve this!!!       

And to Flopsy... just wishing you so much luck for tomorrow and sending loads and loads of positive vibes your way!!!

As for me.... like Joanne and Crystal and a few others, I'm just waiting (impatiently and nervously) for my FSH to come down so we can start our second cycle at ARGC. We're hoping it'll be March!

Lots of love and luck to everyone on this board!

Callie xxxxx


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Marly and Carmela,
I am so so so very happy for you both.  What a brilliant start to the year!  
              

And Flopsy, So wishing a third from you tomorrow honey, it's a good sign my love.x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Carmela & DH - MORE FAB NEWS!!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS   - Twins? Sounds like triplets to me!!!!    
My grin is ear to ear  - wishing you a healthy pregnancy too!

Flopsy - make it a hatrick darling!!!    Sending you all the best for tomorrow

Jane
XXXX


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I have been nervously waiting for this news today!

     

Congratulations to Carmela & Marly! This is fantastic news!
Flopsy - all the best for tomorrow, I'm sure we'll have another one to celebrate.


There is hope for all of us here. I'm so excited!

Love to all the girls
Shade
x


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

MARLY AND CARMELA AND TO YOUR DHS - ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS. 

      

WISHING YOU LOTS OF LUCK FLOPSY - HATRICK

GM XXX


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi Carmela and Marly - mums to be

        

A first for me with the pics - got carried away!!!

Can I ask carmela what does 819 mean? I am new to all this.

GM xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Blimey what great news yesterday

Well done girls!!!!!!!!!
Marly what did I say NEVER TRUST HPT
Carmela as Jane says sounds like triplets...... no one on the argc since April 2004 has had levels that high great news babe
Good luck for today Flopsy will be logging on throughout the day waiting for some great news you so deserve this

Love to you all
Georgia
xxxxx


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

That's excellent news - well done      It's great to hear some positive news - gives us all hope that our dreams can come true. 

Good luck Flopsy for today.


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all (hope you don't mind me gate-crashing on all the good news posts)

I wonder if anyone has any advice  on this.  My DH & I were looking into a second opinion for the immunology bloods after receiving the chicago bloods back from Care in Notts, and we've started the ball rolling with Dr Beer for that 2nd opinion. But since then I've had a change of heart and we are thinking of going with the ARGC instead.  Are there any differences between the immunology stuff that Dr Beer does and the ARGC  

The other factor that's making me re-think is if I'm under Dr Beer's programme and I have any problems while I'm taking any of the drugs, he's not going to be as readily available to ask him questions given that he's based in America, and that's worrying me a bit as I'm already feeling nervous at the thought of taking all these other drugs.  When I rang the ARGC about their involvement with Dr Beer, I was told that all they do is literally the paperwork, and wouldn't be able to advise me as I'm not a patient of theirs.

Does anybody have any advice they can give me  

Thanks,

Hazel


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Marly and Carmela YES BFP WELL DONE     . ARGC has done it again.

Best of luck for today Flopsy.   

HazelJC sorry I dont know about Dr Beer but I know ARGC seemed to do a pretty thorough immune screen at good price (? cheaper than CARE) which is sent off to Chicago. If Dr Beer is based there it may well be the same test.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Omigood !!! 





What brilliant news to start the day I am sooooo pleased for you both (and your DH’s),

see Marly you naughty premature peestick person it all turned out
right in the end…

Now you can both get your tickers going at the bottom of your posts…..

Two down one to go 

Good luck Flopsy for today…… 

Well done Joanne on your FSH good luck  

Its just lovely to come in to work and logon and see good news

     

Croc


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow! what a great start to the year! 

Congratulations Marly and Carmela!      

Flopsy - Loads of luck for today!!      

Welcome Hazel - I think Argc do sort of work with Dr Beer as occasionally he seems to use their facilities for consultations etc. Also, Mr T. seems to know the immunology stuff very well so I am sure he would be able to answer any of your queries if you decided to go with them. Good luck in whatever you decide!

Love,
Crystal
xxx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Hazel,

I had my immunological tests done a couple of weeks ago via ARGC and my blood was sent to Chicago. Dr Beer is based in Chicago - his website is http://www.repro-med.net 
Dr Beer also has an office in London ( see details on his website ). I think Dr Beer is one of the few doctors in the world who does these tests.

Hope this helps
Audrey

 Good Luck again to flopsy today !


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

GOOD LUCK  TODAY FLOPSYI have everything crossed for you   
Jane
XX


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

GM - 819 is the level of HCG (pg hormone) in Carmela's blood. ARGC measure this on test day, then every other day thereafter for about 10 days to 2 weeks (more to worry about!). It seems when the levels are high, there's more chance of it being multiples, but the main indicator is the speed in which it doubles (supposed to be every 48 hours, but can be faster). i.e. my initial level was 242 (sounds paltry now!) and it was doubling about every 40 hours or so. There's a website (www.betabase.info) where you can see what is going on and get yourselves in more of a panic!
XX


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I just wanted to ask a question about the immunology tests too. It seems really common for them to come back with a problem so I was just wondering if anyone has actually had their results come back nothing wrong? 

Good luck to Flopsy I'l be checking lots today and keeping my fingers crossed for the hat thrick  

Joanna x


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Girls

I've just been catching up with everyone's news since I've been away over the last few days. 

Oh my goodness Carmela!!!  819 - I've never heard of such a high level, what fab, fab news!!!  Congratulations to both you and Marly          Are you both in for repeat bloods this week?  I found that the most stressful time of all, watching to see whether my levels went up or not....

Flopsy - hope you get similarly fab news today 

Hi Joanna - I know some girls do get normal readings back from their NK tests - i wasn't one of them and had to have 9 lots of IVIG which was really expensive.  I know there's loads of controversy over the NK cells and their role in preventing pregnancy and causing miscarriage - all I can say is that my levels started really really high and eventually finished up very low.  And for the first time ever I haven't miscarried (fingers crossed).

Hazel - I doubt it would make much difference whether you had the tests done via ARGC or Dr Beer, as others have said the ARGC bloods are sent to Dr Beer for analysis anyway.

I'm going to stay logged on to check on how you get on Flopsy -    

love
Kim


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh i've just noticed that my ticker is now below 100 days  

Only 99 days to go - hurrah hurrah hurrah!


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Good Luck Flopsy!


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Well done Kim - I have been waiting for that day for 2 weeks now, only 1 more to go....!!!!


----------



## thewife (Dec 3, 2004)

Just for you Flopsy,

     

Hazel- there is a Humira thread on the Immunology site where all the ARGC girls go, they seem to know a lot and would probably be able to answer all your questions better than us here on this thread. Some of us here are either on Humira or getting ready to start, but the other thread is full of Humira veterans. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20198.0

Love to all,
thewife


----------



## EmmCook9 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

I haven't posted for a while but do keep checking the thread to see how everyone is getting on and what a day to check.  Big big big congratulations to both Marly and Carmela - welcome to the next part of the rollercoaster ride.

Also, huge congrats to Kim and Jane for reaching another milestone.  Not long to go now girls.

As I used to do a lot of sport before being pregnant, I'm thinking about taking some yoga classes and an aquanatel one.  Has anyone else done this and found it useful?

Welcome to all the newbies and fingers crossed for all those who are either waiting or have already started their tx.  Good luck to you all.

Emma


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I've looked on the humira srand and am not sure if thats what I'll be needing. I was told I nedd IVIG and steroids but thats all. Is humira the steroids as I was told that I don't need to take anything before I start my next cycle? Sorry to be so dim but I'm new to all this immunology stuff!
Love Joanna x


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

J26, your question about normal immunology tests has been asked fairly recently - obviously a good question. My tests were normal and quite a few others replied that theirs were ok too. 

I know in a way that I wanted them to find a problem so it could then be fixed and I was abit disappointed when they were ok!


Flopsy, we are all waiting with baited breath to hear your results. 
Good luck


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

I just had the dreaded phone call from the clinic and it is bad news for us. A very definite negative. 

Failure doesn't feel anymore bearable through repetition but it was good to have a proper 2ww for a change.

I'm feeling so choked up and upset I'm off for a good cry before I call DH and let him know. 

Thank you all for the fabulous quality of caring and support. A woman could not hope for a better team of cheerleaders and I feel honoured to be part of this group.

With love from,


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

Flopsy - I am so very very sorry for you and dh.  You deserve this just as much as everyone else.  It's just so unfair.  I really feel for you.

Take care of yourselves.

Lots of love
Tonga xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh Flopsy

I am so sorry you got a negative result today 

There's no advice I can give other than have lots of tears, wine, cuddles with DH and time to heal 

Thinking of you
Lots of Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Sidsgirl (Oct 11, 2004)

OH Flopsy how devastating      
I am so so sorry, no words can take away the pain you must be feeling. Life can be so unfair when a lovely couple as you and DH sound can be treated so cruelly.
I hope with all my heart one day your dream will come true.
For now you need to cry and grieve, i wish you the strength to get through this very difficlut time. 
Please look after yourselves because you are very special people.

Hugs and Love Carmela x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Flopsy 

Left you a msg on the 2ww thread too but just wanted to say how sorry I am in case you didn;t see it...
For what its worth that is..

Maureen


----------



## HazelJC (Nov 18, 2004)

Dear Flopsy,

So sorry to hear your news - there aren't enough words to say how unfair this all is, and like you say it doesn't get any easier just because it's failed before and you know what to expect.  Time does heal a bit, as we all know. Cry when you need to cry and be strong on those days you have the strength - you WILL get there.  All I can say is really pamper yourself now and look after yourself because you so deserve it. 

Hazel
x


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Flopsy - I'm sooooo gutted and sorry to hear your news.      
Big hugs to you & DH   
All my love
Jane
XX


----------



## J26 (Feb 6, 2005)

Flopsy,
I'm so sorry to hear you've not got your dream this time. Nothing anyone says can make you feel any better. Just try to take some sort of confidence for the future from the fact that ARGC seems to get so many positive results and hopefully you'll get one next time. Also I think a bottle of wine is well deserved and is exactly what I prescribed for myself when I was in your position.  
Lots of love
Joanna x


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Flopsy, I just can't believe it. I am so sad for you and dh and really think life can be so cruel. Take time out and look after yourselves.


----------



## dekimk (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh no, oh Flopsy I'm so very sorry to hear your news        

Thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs  

Kim


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Dear Flopsy,

So sad to hear your news.  Take care.


Love Moni
xxx


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Flopsy,

Poor darling, I feel so sad for you. I have had 3 failures myself and I found each one harder than the last. Just wrap yourself up in cotton wool these coming weeks, do things you like and try to find one thing each day that is good even if it is just a nice sunrise. Remember each day for the good thing and not for the bad. 

I dont know if it will help you but I am now moving on from my 3rd failure and positive about my 4th go. Up until your 7th (some say 8th) attempt the chances of success are the same each time - it is just luck of the draw whether you are the lucky one. Lots of people take many goes. Dont be disheartened.I am sure next time will be your time. Next time ARGC can adjust things even more now they know your body and how you responded. It WILL be worth it in the end.


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi Everyone

I just phoned Emmalou to see how she was getting on away from home and to give her the ARGC girls news over the last couple of days.  She's very homesick, but DH's family are looking after her and making her feel very welcome.  She had her first stimm scan today which showed lots of follicles and that her lining is fine.  She feels very relaxed and is feeling really well.  Emma told me to send you a big  Flopsy and to tell you she's thinking of you and DH.

I phoned ARGC this morning to see if my immune tests were in.  They were, but I was told that Mr T would look at them and get back to me in a week or so.  I explained that I'm due to have a hysteroscopy this Saturday and they said they'd push my results up to nearer the top of the list.

I decided to give Julie a call to see what she reckoned about the Hysteroscopy - she is so helpful, bless her.  I just got a phone call from her saying that my TNFa has dropped from 45 to 31 (I think?) and that she pushed my notes under Mr T's nose and he said it was OK to go ahead with the hysteroscopy this Saturday!  I've got to chase my hormone profile with our local hospital and fax the results over asap.  As long as my hormone profile & hysteroscopy are OK - I should be able to start tx in 2 weeks  

Now the panic is starting to set in.  Is 31 low enough to start tx?  I had some idea I had to have a level of 15 or below in my head - am I worrying for nothing?  I always do this and find myself questioning what someone tells me - it's one of my worst traits, but I can't help it!!   Has anyone had a hysteroscopy at the Wellington before?

I'll catch up with everyone later on if that's OK.

Bye for now
Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## thewife (Dec 3, 2004)

Dear Flopsy,

I'm so sorry and I can safely say I know how it feels. Take time out to heal your self and all our love to DH too.

  

Thewife


----------



## sophia1 (Aug 29, 2004)

Flopsy,
I'm so terribly sorry to hear about your result.  I know what a blow like this feels like.  Look after yourselves.
(((hugs))) and thoughts are with you.
Love,
Soph xx


----------



## sparkle38 (Dec 9, 2004)

flopsy - so sorry to hear your news. Huge hugs coming your way ...




Take Care
Audrey


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

Hi Nikki - fellow Humira buddy. That's brilliant !  You're on your way !  I suppose I'd better chase mine tomorrow then as mine should be there too !  I can't believe they said they'd call you in a week or so - that's just not acceptable !  Your TNF levels are supposed to be below 30 to start treatment so it seems yours are as near as damn it !  Do you need to take anymore Humira ?  In theory I'm due my next jab today so really don't want to be waiting a week or so for my results !  Who did you speak to first at the ARGC ?

Love Tonga xxx


----------



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hiya Tonga

When I phoned earlier I just spoke to whoever answered the phone - I didn't even catch their name.  I phoned Julie for advice as I needed to find out about my levels because of my impending hysteroscopy.  I've got to phone her again tomorrow to discuss the hysteroscopy details.  I don't know if I need to take any more Humira, or whether you stop taking it when you're on tx - surely it stays in your body for a while.  I didn't really give it a second thought.  I'll have to ask when I speak to her tomorrow - it'll take a while to get a prescription and order the drugs, so I hope not.  Maybe some of the other 'immune tx' girls can give us some advice here ??

I'd suggest speaking to Jo as she deals with the blood tests in the first place.  I can't remember - do you need to have a hysteroscopy?  Have you got one booked in?

I'm glad I was warned that I'd have to do all the chasing with ARGC before tx starts, as normally I'd be freaking out about all of the unknowns.  How are you finding it?  I think it's fine once you start tx as you're details are reviewed every day.

Good luck with getting your results tomorrow.

Take Care
Love
Nikki
x


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Flopsy, I am so sorry hun       - I have sent you an PM. 

Love and hugs,
Crystal
xxx


----------



## Tonga (May 13, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

Yes I do need a Hysteroscopy.  I was provisionally booked in at the Wellington on the 26th Feb (my birthday as it goes) but I gather this will have to be cancelled as BUPA won't pay for it.  So at the moment I suppose I have no appointment booked.  Not sure I want to wait another week to get the results though, especially if they say I have to take another months worth !  I'll let you know how I get on.

Feeling fine on it though - what about you ?

Love Tonga xxx


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Flopsy,
I am so very very sorry my love.  I feel for you and dh and although there is nothing I can say to make it better I want you to know I am thinking of you both and sending you lots of hugs.  
Lots and lots of love,
Emmi.x


----------



## Emmi (Jun 4, 2004)

Nikki, am chuffed you can start soon.  Chase up your bloods and it'll all be go!  Well done.
Tonga, If Nikki's are in, defo. chase yours, speak to Julie - she is so nice and will sort it out for you my love.x
Congrats Kim and Jane - 99 days is like................tomorrow!  WOW!  Not long now, count down big time for you both.x


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Flopsy,

I am so so sorry.


Love
Judith


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Flopsy
I am so sorry.
We are all in this together and it hurts so much to see anyone go through what you are going through. Look after each other
love eva


----------



## shade (Oct 20, 2004)

Dear Flopsy

I'm so sorry to hear you news.   
Please try to stay positive for the future, it will happen to you one way or another.

I'm sending you lots of love and big hugs

Shade
xxx


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2004)

Dear Flopsy,

Wish there was something I could say... apart from I'm so very sorry!  Thinking about you!  

Callie  xxx


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Flopsy

I am so so sorry to hear your news. I know nothing will make you feel better right now, just time, please don't get dispondant it will be your turn soon. 
GM x


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi

Nikki - great news about your next tx. Hope you get your profile sorted out. Are you excited?

Tonga - hope yours get sorted out. Did you ask Bupa to pay for your hysteroscopy under the umbrella of fertility investigation? I need to sort mine out and hoping my insurance would pay but only if it is for gynea things. Did you try this?

Carmela and Marly - hope you are well and enjoying your news.

thewife - when I was reading your post the other day I was so wondering if we had seen each other / chatted when we were cycling. Am I right in thinking you have had 1 ICSI with IVIG? 

Goodnight girls 
GM xx


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Nikki - I had my hysteroscopy at the Wellington - it was absolutely fine. In fact, the hospital is one of the nicest I've seen - it was a hot day and we sunbathed on our HUGE outdoor terrace whilst waiting. The sarnies after were lovely too!
GM - I had it under the 'umbrella' of investigation into heavy/irregular periods - BUPA were fine about this.
Love to everyone, especially Flopsy
XXX


----------



## emmacg (May 11, 2004)

Flopsy

I am so sorry.  Take care of yourself.

Emxx


----------



## thewife (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi GM,
I remember you asked me once before if we had met and yes I had ICSI with IVIG. We def were not in IVIG on the same day. I was all alone to start my IVIG, then was joined by other women who were all already confirmed BFP's. They were all comparing bruises. I felt like a real newbie. The woman I sat next too had never heard of FF. 
If we manage to cycle together again we will certainly have a chance to meet. 

Take care
thewife.


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Flopsy

I'm so sorry flower that you had the sad news yesterday.  Thinking about you and dh.

Wendy xx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Ladies

Someone mentioned whether yoga and aquanatal is any good during pregnancy.  I just want to say thats it is fab!

Aquanatal was good but at our local pool the water was just too cold for me to bear it - but it does keep you healthy and is very gentle on the bones.

The yoga class however is run by a midwife for pregnant mums - it really helps to give you a good nights sleep as you do lots of good stretches.  She also covers breathing techniques for labour and also about how you can encourage little embies to get into the best position for labour.  So far this has worked for me as embie is head down with its back facing forwards.  So..it'd definitely recommend it.

Hope this helps.
Wendy


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Time for a new home. This way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22365.0


----------

